# Dunking - Ball Grip



## Stephan2309

Hey all,

I'm Stephan from the Netherlands and I would love to be able to dunk. I've done loads of research about it and followed the Vertical Jump Bible partially and I'm pretty close to being able to dunk.

First off, I'm 6 ft and .5 inch (184 cm) and I weigh around 95 kg. I've always dreamed of being able to dunk and I'm really getting close to it. Without a ball I can touch the rim with my wrist and I can also hang on the rim with 2 hands, jump a 360 and than hold on to the rim, reverse blabla. The only problem I now have is that I just lose the ball when I'm going up. I've searched everywhere for tips on this and I just can't find anything usefull on this. I'm losing it right at the point where I move my hand from an upward position to forcing the ball to the rim. The ball normally then lands against the backboard and ironically enough it then falls in the basket... 

That's why I want to ask you guys if you could help me out here. My technique is just off I think and it would be great if anyone has ideas that I could try out. I'm pretty dedicated to make my dream come true! 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## R-Star

Your hands probably aren't big enough to palm. I know mine aren't. 

Your best bet is to try to cradle the ball between your fingers and forearm, although that may put it too far back for you to dunk. 


Worth a try anyways.


----------



## Stephan2309

Well I think my hands are big enough. I can hold the ball for 5 or 10 seconds, but it does eventually slip. My hands are not like DeAndre Jordan, but I don't think that's the problem. I've tried cradling the ball, but then I normally fall on the ground when trying to dunk. Then I just can't get the ball over the rim at all..


----------



## R-Star

Stephan2309 said:


> Well I think my hands are big enough. I can hold the ball for 5 or 10 seconds, but it does eventually slip. My hands are not like DeAndre Jordan, but I don't think that's the problem. I've tried cradling the ball, but then I normally fall on the ground when trying to dunk. Then I just can't get the ball over the rim at all..


If your hands are big enough, maybe you just have to strengthen them.


Those old hand squeeze things people used to use work well. Can't think of the name of them but hopefully you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Dornado

For whatever reason I always found that it was easier coming from the baseline... made it easier to cradle the ball on the way up, and for some reason I felt like it made it easier to get to the rim at the peak of my jump (which I needed, because even when I could dunk, it was just barely).


----------



## Stephan2309

I indeed have those hand grips and I haven't used them a lot lately. I'll try that as well from now on.. I tend to watch quite some basketball games and movies, so I suppose I have time to train my hands then !

And I'll also try to dunk from the baseline, maybe that does indeed give a small edge. Psychologically speaking I can imagine that it feels easier that way.

Let's hope it will all work out and that I can dunk this season ! I'm also trying to lose a bit weight so I can maybe put on an additional 1 or 2 centimeters on my jumping height! Thanks for now and if there are more tips please tell me! I'm eager to try anything that might work!


----------



## dennis40

You would need to jump with the ball more so it get comfortable over time.


----------



## Krstic All-Star

Dornado said:


> For whatever reason I always found that it was easier coming from the baseline... made it easier to cradle the ball on the way up, and for some reason I felt like it made it easier to get to the rim at the peak of my jump (which I needed, because even when I could dunk, it was just barely).


I'll second that. The first time I ever dunked it was coming up from the left baseline with the ball in my right hand. I think I was turning slightly, which made me feel like I had a better grip on the ball.


----------



## Pacers Fan

How's your vertical off two-feet? You should be able to get up higher, but this might make you finish with two hands. Of course, getting two hands above the rim is more difficult than one, but theoretically you should be compensated by the extra lift you get, and controlling the ball with two hands should enable you to dunk without the ball slipping from your hands.


----------



## Stephan2309

If I jump off two legs my vertical jump decreases quite a bit. I'm not capable of getting high above the rim then..


----------



## Pacers Fan

You should work on perfecting your steps by getting a good plant with one foot, then the other, and really getting your body low so you can spring up. Theoretically you should be able to jump higher off two feet and longer off one foot.


----------



## Dornado

I always found it was easier to jump off of one foot because it was easier to get speed and upward momentum.


----------



## Pacers Fan

That's how most people are because one-footed jumping is more common and practiced. It takes a bit of time to really develop the steps to jump well off two feet. Dornado, look at your Derrick Rose .gif in your signature. That's a perfect example of how to jump off two feet.


----------



## Dornado

Yeah, I count that among the many things that Derrick Rose can do that I cannot.


----------

